# Yahoo news article - FDA backs drug that treats diabetes via the brain - Yahoo news



## rosie (May 7, 2009)

Hi All,

My daughter sent the following link to me and I thought others may be interested in reading it.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090506/ap_on_he_me/us_med_diabetes_drug_1

Best wishes

Rosie


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

A very intresting read thank you and your daughter, Rosie


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2009)

Thanks rosie - nice to know they're still thinking up novel ways to improve our lot - and a good bit of lateral thinking too!


----------

